# Auber does not work



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Separating this out to Technical and asking if anyone has ideas for more detailed testing.

Those of you that have followed the Auber Antics thread https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?36735-Mazzer-Major-Auber-Antics will know that we tried two complete rewires eventually settling on wiring the Major like this:










Having done so the Auber still does not actuate the grinder.

However, putting a link across terminals 7 and 8 of the auber runs the Major as you would expect.

Although I personally have never had an Auber, Clive has told me that going into setting mode is possible but once set, pushing any of the "timer" buttons does nothing.

Other than the Auber being U/S has anyone got thoughts on this ?? Have I missed anything ?

*EDIT: The above diagram shows the original wiring regime for the timer buttons. Later revisions may have moved these connections to different terminals*


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Humour me

swap 7 to 8 and 8 to 7


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

?? ...Sure, OK, @urbanbumpkin Give it a whirl

Had you said 8 and 9 I would better understand but...... what the hell, although 7 is the common terminal for the switches in the Auber


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

7 is as you say the common terminal , therefore should be live , that way terminal 6 and 8 can be tested for voltage , as the grinder isn't working whilst timer is connected there should be voltage present on terminal 6.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Thecatlinux said:


> Humour me
> 
> swap 7 to 8 and 8 to 7


7&8 on the Auber swapped over. Still exactly the same.

Flickering terminal that only lights up completely when I move my hand anywhere near.

And no response from the grinder via the Auber.

Swap them back?


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

This was happening mid way through the testing, not sure about now.

It doesn't matter which way round 7 and 8 are it seems


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Prove tester first put leads on terminal 9 and 10 ( meter should read 240v)

Then test by putting leads between terminal 6 (red lead)and terminal 10 (black lead)


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Suspect loose wire or faulty timer .

right to prove timer , disconnect all wires and just have connected terminal 9 and 10 .

at this point I would take the timer out and away from the grinder and connect my own lead to 9 and 10 and plug it in .

we can test the timer from here


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

^^^ my thoughts as well.... try moving 7 to 6 (in your original diagram above).

6 should be NC and hence when power is on the grinder should start up - but the Auber should STOP it, rather than starting it.

We may get some insight into the state of the relay inside the Auber, and whether it's actually doing anything. I doubt it is - so I'm guessing that it won't stop when a button is pressed.

You should also be able to hear the Auber relay quietly clicking when a button is pressed... does it?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Thecatlinux said:


> Suspect loose wire or faulty timer .
> 
> right to prove timer , disconnect all wires and just have connected terminal 9 and 10 .
> 
> ...


Removed Auber from grinder. Disconnected all connections.

Connected 9 and 10 to mains plug. The Auber is still doing the flickering thing which settles down slightly if moving hand near it.

I think the verdict is that it's a faulty Auber timer.

@coffeechap what are Auber like at returns?


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

With a short loop of wire, if you briefly touch to both term 2 and term 5 of the auber, like MrShades says, can you hear any clicking?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

grumpydaddy said:


> With a short loop of wire, if you briefly touch to both term 2 and term 5 of the auber, like MrShades says, can you hear any clicking?


 @grumpydaddy Try this while it's just wired into the main or wired back in the grinder?

Thinking about it I did try it before I removed the Auber timer from the grinder. No sound or click. I'll try it with it wired to the mains.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Removed Auber from grinder. Disconnected all connections.
> 
> Connected 9 and 10 to mains plug. The Auber is still doing the flickering thing which settles down slightly if moving hand near it.
> 
> ...


Pretty sure the auber is faulty, just contact them, I can send you one up if you want then send me down th replacement


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

@grumpydaddy Thanks for all of your help over the last week with this. As mentioned in the other thread I'm going to go for a replacement Auber as I think this one is faulty.

Also much thanks to thesystemickid, TheCatLinux and Coffeechap for their assistance too. I've learnt a lot from this.

As an interim measure while I wait for a new Auber I've now removed it from the grinder.

I've wired the 4 terminals from it 7,8,9 &10 into a separate block and have just put a loop between 7 & 8.

Turning the grinder on with the Mazzer switch rather than one of the metal button (if that makes sense). Let me know if this is madness.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Update.

Auber have said I can return the timer to them to repair (as I bought it over 2 months ago) although I have to pay for the shipping.

Any suggestion on a courier to ship to USA?

Alternatively they can send a new one shipped at a discounted rate for $30.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Could cost you 30 dollars to send it, hmmm what to do


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You will probably have to bite the gullet and order the reduced price one even though the one they sent you is failty


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

New Auber back and fitted. Tried it out and no flickering.

I could get the timer working using the reset button on the Auber, but not with 3 separate buttons.

I managed to get this working wiring all 3 buttons into 1 labelled com on the Auber rather 2.

Works fine.

Any reasons why it works with 1?


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

I would guess that Auber have made some changes over time. Labeling as com. (common) being one of them.

Did the new one come with any diagram/paperwork ??


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

grumpydaddy said:


> I would guess that Auber have made some changes over time. Labeling as com. (common) being one of them.
> 
> Did the new one come with any diagram/paperwork ??


It came with a slip of paper referring to where their manuals can be down loaded. There's 2 versions of them depending on which serial number you have and neither matched my one.

One version has the 1-5 terminals the other way round but refer to com as being the end two terminals.









However labelled on the side of mine it just has 1 as com (not 1&2 on the Auber diagrams).


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

If the old one is still with you you could see if that too is wired like this. You only need to put power on pins 9 and 10 and use a piece of wire between 1 and either 3,4 or 5 to get the momentary contact. You should then hear the internal relay.

EDIT: If they go to having both of those terminals as common internally it would make sense. More room to fit the 3 cables


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

grumpydaddy said:


> If the old one is still with you you could see if that too is wired like this. You only need to put power on pins 9 and 10 and use a piece of wire between 1 and either 3,4 or 5 to get the momentary contact. You should then hear the internal relay.


I'll give it a try. I did try using the reset button to engage the timer on the old one and that didn't work.


----------

